# Nope, we didn't put paint down the drain...



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I guess this vent was a birds outhouse then, haha.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kustom colored cable....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No way in F*** would you get me on a roof to cable a line!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> No way in F*** would you get me on a roof to cable a line!







What he said^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Why the green cable?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Why the green cable?


Because they put paint down the line.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> No way in F*** would you get me on a roof to cable a line!


I do it from there depending on the height and slope of the roof. This one was only 8' high from the access point.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I do 1-2 a year from the roof. I’ve seen a cable look like that from a copper vent.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Because they put paint down the line.








Duh, I misread the thread title, lol










I'd be pizzed :vs_mad:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Toli said:


> I do 1-2 a year from the roof. I’ve seen a cable look like that from a copper vent.


I have too. This was a PVC vent.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

What you Northern Yankees need to know is down South, we do not have those
steep pitched roofs like you do in snow country, :biggrin:
I have done many drains form the roof sometimes even two story ones,
both main lines as while as secondary lines 
because it was easier then haven too pull toilets that were backed up,
or deal with kitchen sinks full of water, :crying:
when I was up north in Washington State I snaked some drains though a roof vent that was close to the edge of the roof, :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> What you Northern Yankees need to know is down South, we do not have those
> steep pitched roofs like you do in snow country, :biggrin:
> I have done many drains form the roof sometimes even two story ones,
> both main lines as while as secondary lines
> ...


LMAO....you wouldnt last 1/2 a second on my steel roof upstate..the upper roof is not walkable with a steep pitch....


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

I miss being able to do roof vents 😕


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Save that discussion for P&R... nice job I've used jetter from roof and snake one time... like you said flatish roof..

Apartment buildings.. supers got bright ideas that we can clean kitchen stacks from roof...

um these aren't multi story wet vent.. 

Boss... just do what they tell you to do... um okay.. 

Plug lower end with so much scale had to cut stack apart to clear it lmao..


----------

